# Is there any roofing jobs in oz ?



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi to all... i was wondering if any one could shed any light on jobs in roofing in OZ.. only i was looking on another forum (i wont mention which one )... and there is some very negative advice on the whole trade job section.... saying that there is no work in oz for any one in the building trade ... well this has damped my dreams of living in oz... and really not sure on what to do now.. the OH has just applied for his AQF111.. although i have looked at many sites needing roofers i was told that.. these are agency jobs and they lie about the actual amount of jobs available... hope some one on here can help...any info good or bad would really help...thanks to all


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

There are a couple of members who are roofers so hopefully they'll be able to answer your questions.

I guess it will depend on which State you are in, but from what I can tell at the moment, Victoria is still pretty good if you're a tradie.

Dolly


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thank you Dolly...*

 We are in England at the moment we are just starting the whole visa process my partner is just applying to the Australian Trades Assessment for his AQF111.. we are just trying to find out as much as possible about the job scene in OZ for roofers.. he is a metal sheet roofer which i thinks helps...as all the roofs in OZ seem to be tin.. we had a lot of negative advice on another site.. telling us there is no work in OZ for him, so any info.. would really help, thanks again Dolly.. you seem to be a god send on this site for so many people.. keep up the good work


Dolly said:


> Hi,There are a couple of members who are roofers so hopefully they'll be able to answer your questions.I guess it will depend on which State you are in, but from what I can tell at the moment, Victoria is still pretty good if you're a tradie.Dolly


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

jane35 said:


> ***** We are in England at the moment we are just starting the whole visa process my partner is just applying to the Australian Trades Assessment for his AQF111.. we are just trying to find out as much as possible about the job scene in OZ for roofers.. he is a metal sheet roofer which i thinks helps...as all the roofs in OZ seem to be tin.. we had a lot of negative advice on another site.. telling us there is no work in OZ for him, so any info.. would really help, thanks again Dolly.. you seem to be a god send on this site for so many people.. keep up the good work


Just Bumping this back up thank you.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I know this may sound obvious but have you tried some job websites? 
There are a few in the job section in the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky post towards the top of the forum. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry, i thought you said "ROOTING" jobs, I was about to get on the first plane over there....


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hi Kaz101*

Yes we have looked at a number of job sites, and there seems to be plenty of work, but, then i was told by someone on another forum, that these were agency jobs.. and they lie, about how many jobs there are, because they duplicate the jobs ??? not sure if this is true, but apparently they know some one who works in one of the large job recruitment offices in Australia ...


kaz101 said:


> I know this may sound obvious but have you tried some job websites? There are a few in the job section in the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky post towards the top of the forum. Regards,Karen


----------



## jane35 (Jan 8, 2009)

just bumping it back up.... there must be some roofers on this forum who can give advice please..........................


----------



## ronald 79 (Apr 11, 2011)

did u have any luck in finding roofing jobs?, im lookin into the same thing, im in uk but want to relocate to oz?! thanks


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

It depends obviously where you do and what you do but there have been reports of tradies getting laid off in the past month or two and new home building is basically at a stand still. Last week for instance Western Australia technically entered recession.

Where are you planning too move too?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

There isn't much new house building going on in southern Queensland right now, the developers seem to be offering all sorts of discounts to get people buying land but not a lot is moving around here.

Not sure what to advise you to do other than email some of the building companies direct and ask their opinion. Most of them sub contract the work out, with luck they may pass you on to one of their subbies.


----------



## ronald 79 (Apr 11, 2011)

ah great thank you, dont suppose you could give me some company names? thanks


----------

